# Raspberry Pi - Update



## Gast20140625 (8. Februar 2012)

Der mini Computer Raspberry Pi, der für Ende 2011 angekündigt war, soll ab 20. Februar in Großbritannien erhältlich sein.
Der mini Computer wird in 2 Versionen erscheinen.

Modell A:
700 MHz ARM CPU (SOC: Broadcom BCM2835)
1x USB 2.0
HDMI
Audio
128 MB ram
SD Karten Slot

Modell B:
700 MHz ARM CPU (SOC: Broadcom BCM2835)
2x USB 2.0
Ethernet
HDMI
Audio
256 MB ram
SD Karten Slot

Die erste Serie umfasst nur 10.000 Stück (ausschließlich der B-Variante). Modell A wird ~25$, Modell B ~35$ kosten. Der Stromverbrauch wird bei Modell A 2,5W, bei Modell B 3,5W betragen.



*UPDATE*: Die B-Variante des Raspberry Pi ist seit dieser Woche verfügbar. Sie wird über element14/Farnell und RS Components  vertrieben.
Da die erste Serie aus nur 10.000 Stück bestand, wird es sehr schwer sein noch einen zu bekommen.

 Bei RS Components erwartet man die ersten Lieferungen in den nächsten Tagen. Man kann sich als Interessiert registrieren lassen (Mailadresse und Name reichen) und wird mit einer Email benachrichtigt, sobald Produkte verfügbar sind. In Reihenfolge der Registrierungseingänge erfolgt dann auch der Verkauf. Um einem gröserem Kundenkreis zugang zu gewähren, wird vorerst nur ein Gerät pro Kunde verkauft.

Bei Farnell sind die Bestände schon Ausverkauft, nachschub  wird in vorraussichtlich 30 Arbeitstagen erwartet. Um ein Exemplar vorzubestellen  benötigt man hier ein Benutzerkonto. 

Quellen: 
Raspberry Pi Website
RS Components
Farnell


----------



## zcei (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Wird man die dann nur exklusiv als UK-Bürger bestellen können?

Oder wirds die so zu kaufen geben, dass die über das UK nach Deutschland kommen?


----------



## Alterac (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Hoffe das man die auch in Deutschland kaufen kann, wenn ja dann wünsch

ich mir den zum Geburtstag am 22.2 xD


----------



## Gordon-1979 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

wie sieht es mit dem os aus?


----------



## kühlprofi (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Bei so einer geringen Stückzahl wird es schwierig werden sich so ein Teil zu ergattern.
Sind die 10'000 Stück auf Model A + Model B bezogen oder je Typ 10'000?


----------



## Gast20140625 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Die 10.000 Stück umfassende erste Serie wird nur aus B Modellen bestehen, die A Modelle kommen etwas später.

Als OS werden verschiedene Linux Distributionen zum einsatz kommen.


----------



## lunar19 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Schön  Auf jeden Fall cool ist das Teil


----------



## Jimini (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



Gordon-1979 schrieb:


> wie sieht es mit dem os aus?


 Was genau meinst du? Linux sowie *BSD sollten auf dem Ding problemlos laufen.

MfG Jimini


----------



## blackout24 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



Jimini schrieb:


> Was genau meinst du? Linux sowie *BSD sollten auf dem Ding problemlos laufen.
> 
> MfG Jimini


 
Vielleicht meint er ob auf der Flash Karte schon Debian ARM oder sowas drauf ist oder ob es nackt ausgeliefert wird.
Finde es interessant das unter den OSs immer Arch Linux ARM aufgeführt ist, dabei ist Arch eigentlich nur für 2 Architekturen
ausgelegt (i686 und x86_64) dann aber mit voroptimiertem Kernel den man auch deutlich spürt. Die ARM Variante ist ein kleiner Ableger davon der sicher nicht bei weitem so ausgereift ist.

Gruß,

blackout24


----------



## Norman (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Weiß jemand ob Android als OS auch funktionieren würde?


----------



## Apology11 (8. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Denkt er das Ding eignet sich zum Downloaden von größeren Dateien. 

Ich stelle mir das so vor:

Jdownloader drauf -> externe Festplatte dran -> laden ohne viel Stromverbrauch


----------



## Incredible Alk (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



Apology11 schrieb:


> Jdownloader drauf -> externe Festplatte dran -> laden ohne viel Stromverbrauch


 
Wenn mans nur darauf anlegt tut das auch ein Laptop oder gar normaler PC wenn die richtigen Teile verbaut sind (etwa ein kleiner Ivy Bridge im C6 Sleep state und eine HD7000er wenn die kleinen Modelle draußen sind mit powerdown auf 3W wenn der Monitor aus ist usw.).
Natürlich erreicht man so nicht die Werte eines solchen Raspberry aber wenn man ohnehin entsprechende Hardware hat lohnt sich das an sich nicht für 20-30W weniger Idle Verbrauch nen neuen PC anzuschaffen finde ich.


----------



## seekerm (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

hhmm ab dem 20. wird Pi sicher nicht verfügbar sein.  


			
				http://www.raspberrypi.org/archives/615 schrieb:
			
		

> The good news is that this finally means we have a date for the first batch: the boards will be *finished on February 20*.


Da die Fabrik sich in China befindet dürften es 2-3 Tage mehr werden bis man sich ein RaspPi sicher kann. Über den genauen Termin der Verfügbarkeit wir man informiert, falls man auf der Mailiglist ist.
Nebenbei erwähnt sind auf der Liste zur Zeit ~80k Einträge.
@*zcei:*Es wird weltweit geliefert. 
Es wird ein "nacktes" Board geliefert. Zubehör wie preloaded SD-Card, Netzteil, Gehäuse usw. soll zu einem späterem Zeitpunkt verfügbar sein.
Eine für Raspberry Pi passende Distribution von Fedora, Debian and ArchLinux wird aber schon zum Release von den ersten 10k's runterladbar sein.


----------



## Alex555 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Wir sollten einen extra thread im OC Forum aufmachen. Sobald die ersten ihr Raspberry PI bekommen haben wird bestimmt geoct  
1GHZ mit Zahnpasta als WLP, geht schon.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Geiles Teil, ich werde mir so etwas kaufen (Modell B), auch wenn es nur aus Neugier ist  Kostet ja nicht die Welt.
Ich bin mir sicher das so ein Teil die IT Welt verändern wird, besonders in den Ländern der Dritten Welt.

@PCGH
Das muss unbedingt getestet und übertaktet werden


----------



## SL55 (9. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



Norman schrieb:


> Weiß jemand ob Android als OS auch funktionieren würde?



Darf bezweifelt werden dass es sinnvoll auf dem RPi laufen wird - 256 MB RAM sind ja schon eine arge limitierung, wenn man dazu aktuelle Smartphones vergleicht die mit 512 MB RAM und Android nicht auskommen.

Also offiziell wird es keinen Port geben, aber ich bin mir ziemlich sicher dass es nur eine Frage der Zeit ist, bis ein Communityport kommt.

Spannend finde ich vorallem den XBMC Port: XBMC running on Raspberry Pi | Raspberry Pi

Alles in allem sind die Einsatzbereiche wo man so einen RPi einsetzen kann unbegrenzt; In der Community werden diverse Einsatzzenarien diskutiert: Car PC, Media Center, Küchen PC, Netzwerkspeicher, Unterrichtsobjekte für die Schule, Wetterballon, modulares Smartphone, ...

Strom bekommt das Ding über einen micro USB Anschluss (Sprich: 5V 500 mAh Gleichstrom), darum wird auch diskutiert ob er über alternative Stromquellen (z.B. Solarzelle) dauerhaft betrieben werden kann.

Alles in allem ein interessantes Projekt, ich werde mir sicher einen besorgen, auch wenn ich noch nicht so richtig einen Zweck dafür gefunden habe. Hoffentlich bekomme ich direkt einen aus der ersten Charge, hab mich schon vor einiger Zeit in die Mailingliste eingetragen.

MfG


----------



## seekerm (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Dann lasse ich mal das Thema bisschen aufleben. Die Boards stehen nunmehr zum Verkauf/Vorbestellung bereit.
Raspberry Pi wird über farnell bzw.  rs components  vertrieben.
Bei farnell sind diese allerdings schon ausverkauft, sodass nur vorbestellungen möglich sind.
rs components wird den eigentlichen Verkauft (vermutlich) am Freitag starten.


----------



## Dennis19 (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Auf Raspberry Pi bin ich auch schon gespannt, wie das mit dem "Case" aussieht ist zwar noch fraglich, aber so ein "Hosentaschen" PC hat schon was.  Mal gucken, ob sich diese "Mini-PCs" in Europa durchsetzen können. :>

Liebe Grüße,

Dennis


----------



## seekerm (29. Februar 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



Dennis19 schrieb:


> Auf Raspberry Pi bin ich auch schon gespannt, wie das mit dem "Case" aussieht ist zwar noch fraglich, aber so ein "Hosentaschen" PC hat schon was.  Mal gucken, ob sich diese "Mini-PCs" in Europa durchsetzen können. :>


Case soll evtl. schon nächsten Monat verfügbar sein. Gespannt darf ich noch etwa zwei Wochen sein, denn Nachfrage ist bei weitem größer als die bisher angefertigten 10k.


----------



## Burix (2. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Kann man auf dem Ding den nicht einfach WinX zum laufen bringen?


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Auf dem Raspberry Pi läuft ein ARM Prozessor. Wenn, dann läuft darauf Windows 8. Aber ich frag mich eigentlich wofür man darauf Windows haben möchte


----------



## blackout24 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Auf dem Raspberry Pi läuft ein ARM Prozessor. Wenn, dann läuft darauf Windows 8. Aber ich frag mich eigentlich wofür man darauf Windows haben möchte


 
Selbst wenn Windows 8 auf ARM Prozessoren laufen sollte, werden die 10-15 GB die eine Windows Installation verschwendet und die Megatonnen an Arbeitsspeicher, die es beansprucht ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


----------



## Gast20140625 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*

Ich habe mich gestern Mittag schon bei RS Components registriert, aber ich hab die Befürchtung, dass das schon 30k andere vor mir gemacht haben.


----------



## Burix (2. März 2012)

dann erklärt mir doch mal einer - WAS genau ich mit diesem ding dann machen kann wenn ich A: kein Windows drauf schmeißen kann B: Linux halt einfach immernoch zu wenig support bietet..
Und ich spreche mal als "ottonormalverbraucher" Sprich Kein programming usw usw..
Was fürn OS soll den dann da drauf bitte?!


----------



## pyro539 (2. März 2012)

Burix schrieb:


> dann erklärt mir doch mal einer - WAS genau ich mit diesem ding dann machen kann wenn ich A: kein Windows drauf schmeißen kann B: Linux halt einfach immernoch zu wenig support bietet..
> Und ich spreche mal als "ottonormalverbraucher" Sprich Kein programming usw usw..
> Was fürn OS soll den dann da drauf bitte?!


 
Es tut mir sehr leid für dich, aber mit den Scheuklappen vor deinen Augen bist du leider nicht qualifiziert in diesem Thread eine Aussage zu machen.

Natürlich läuft da Linux drauf, was sonst? Dieses unperformante Windows will doch niemand auf einem ARM haben. Und was heißt "wenig support"? Für den Raspberry Pi wird alles Unterstützung haben, was Unterstützung braucht, z.B. Sound, HDMI, Full HD Playback etc. Was soll noch mehr Support brauchen?

Und für Ottonormalverbraucher ist das Ding auch nicht gedacht sondern von Anfang an für die Schulbildung um Kinder an die Programmierung heranzuführen.

Otto-Normalverbraucher brauchen sich so ein Teil auch nicht zuzulegen, denn dann werden alle Linux-Foren von Noobs überschwemmt die ihr Ubuntu nicht ans Laufen bekommen und vermutlich nichtmal den Unterscied zwischen x86 und ARM kennen...


----------



## Kev95 (2. März 2012)

pyro539 schrieb:


> Otto-Normalverbraucher brauchen sich so ein Teil auch nicht zuzulegen, denn dann werden alle Linux-Foren von Noobs überschwemmt die ihr Ubuntu nicht ans Laufen bekommen und vermutlich nichtmal den Unterscied zwischen x86 und ARM kennen...


 
Ubuntu läuft nicht auf dem Raspberry, wegen mangelndem ARM-Support.
Das offizielle OS wird Fedora-ARM.


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



blackout24 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn Windows 8 auf ARM Prozessoren laufen sollte, werden die 10-15 GB die eine Windows Installation verschwendet und die Megatonnen an Arbeitsspeicher, die es beansprucht ein Strich durch die Rechnung machen.


 
Der Ressourcenverbrauch ist definitiv sehr hoch. Vielleicht bessert sich das aber, wenn MS eine Embeddedversion rausbringt.


----------



## Kev95 (2. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



m-o-m-o schrieb:


> Der Ressourcenverbrauch ist definitiv sehr hoch. Vielleicht bessert sich das aber, wenn MS eine Embeddedversion rausbringt.


Wovon träumst du nachts?
Von einem Windows das weniger als 512MB-RAM braucht und performanter läuft als Linux?


----------



## m-o-m-o (2. März 2012)

Nein. Von einem Windows das schneller ist als das vollständige Windows 

Ich habe auch nie vom Sinn von Win auf dem Board gesprochen, ich würde es ja auch bei Linux bleiben lassen. Wenn ich am PC unter Linux vernünftig spielen könnte, würde ich das ja auch tun.


----------



## blackout24 (2. März 2012)

Burix schrieb:


> dann erklärt mir doch mal einer - WAS genau ich mit diesem ding dann machen kann wenn ich A: kein Windows drauf schmeißen kann B: Linux halt einfach immernoch zu wenig support bietet..
> Und ich spreche mal als "ottonormalverbraucher" Sprich Kein programming usw usw..
> Was fürn OS soll den dann da drauf bitte?!


 
Haha das ist ungefähr so, als würdest du Fragen ob man auf einem Super Nintendo auch Tekken 3 gespielt werden kann und
was, man mit einem Super Nintendo machen solle, wenn die Playstation Spiele darauf nicht supportet werden. Mhh vielleicht
Super Nintendo Spiele spielen?


----------



## Burix (2. März 2012)

pyro539 schrieb:


> Es tut mir sehr leid für dich, aber mit den Scheuklappen vor deinen Augen bist du leider nicht qualifiziert in diesem Thread eine Aussage zu machen.
> 
> Natürlich läuft da Linux drauf, was sonst? Dieses unperformante Windows will doch niemand auf einem ARM haben. Und was heißt "wenig support"? Für den Raspberry Pi wird alles Unterstützung haben, was Unterstützung braucht, z.B. Sound, HDMI, Full HD Playback etc. Was soll noch mehr Support brauchen?
> 
> ...


 


Was isn mit dir los bitte? calm down pls.. Wenn sich sowas nur Kinder für die Schulbildung holen warum schreibt hier dann jeder dritte das er son teil haben will? Ich habe nur gefragt WAS genau ich damit anstellen kann da der preis + hdmi etc. sehr verlockend klingt - Also erzähl den leuten hier bitte nicht ob sie geeignet sind für ein forum oder nicht - ich hab ne normale frage gestellt und krieg ne dumme antwort - damit hast DU dich ja wohl eher disqualifiziert.. so stop bitching me -


----------



## blackout24 (2. März 2012)

Burix schrieb:


> Wenn sich sowas nur Kinder für die Schulbildung holen warum schreibt hier dann jeder dritte das er son teil haben will?



Weil man jede Sache auch für andere Zwecke benutzen kann. Da die Hardware dafür geeignet ist lässt sich auch ein super Mediacenter, Printserver, NAS usw. daraus machen.


----------



## Burix (2. März 2012)

blackout24 schrieb:


> Weil man jede Sache auch für andere Zwecke benutzen kann. Da die Hardware dafür geeignet ist lässt sich auch ein super Mediacenter, Printserver, NAS usw. daraus machen.


 
Das weiß ich blackout^^ genau deswegen hab  ich ihn ja auch gefragt - retorische backdoorfrage 

Aber der gute her da oben hat anscheinend ne very aggresive language und haut jedem neuling in nem forum erstmal eine drauf bevor er gescheite antworten gibt xD


----------



## Burix (2. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



Kev95 schrieb:


> Wovon träumst du nachts?
> Von einem Windows das weniger als 512MB-RAM braucht und performanter läuft als Linux?


 
Also mein XP benutzt im idle grade mal 112mb


----------



## hendrosch (2. März 2012)

Ja die hälffe vom gesamten RAM da kannst du Programme aber vergessen. Und wen dann noch so ein "schönes"  Windows 8 mit netter Metro-oberfläsche daherkommt hast du Pech gehabt.


----------



## Cheater (3. März 2012)

Um mal den ganzen Windows Quatsch zu beenden, zietere ich mal eben:

"Windows on ARM is being written to run on ARM SoCs from NVIDIA, Qualcomm, and Texas Instruments, and it will only be available on devices designed to run it – you won't be able to buy a license for Windows on ARM and install it on an existing tablet, or a tablet designed to run Android."
Quelle: Anandtech.com

Da der RPI einen Broadcom SoC nutzt wird das ganze nichts werden. Ihr müsst auch immer bedenken, dass sich der frei nutzbare Ram durch die GPU verringert. Minimum werden 32MB abgezweigt, normal sind 64MB, aber auch 128 sind per Firmware Anpassung möglich. Somit bleiben dann maximal noch 224MB an Ram für das OS übrig.


----------



## seekerm (4. März 2012)

*AW: Raspberry Pi - ab 20. Februar*



john201050 schrieb:


> Ich habe mich gestern Mittag schon bei RS Components registriert, aber ich hab die Befürchtung, dass das schon 30k andere vor mir gemacht haben.


 Also wenn du 1.3 registriert hast, dann sind weit aus mehr als 30k vor dir 
Erste Auslieferungen sind für Mitte März angesetzt.
Es wird zunächst drei linux destris geben, die Raspberry Pi supporten: Debian(verfügbar), Fedora(nächste Woche verfügbar) und ArchLinux.
XMBC und Konsorten erstmal außen vor...


----------



## blackout24 (5. März 2012)

XBMC ist ja nur eine Software und läuft schon auf der Fedora ARM Version

XBMC Demo on Raspberry Pi - YouTube

Einfach in ~/.xinitrc exec xbmc definieren und in /etc/inittab id:3:initdefault: auskommentieren dann
bootet es direkt in das Programm wie im Video ohne Ressourcen fressenden Desktop im Hintergrund.


----------



## iBlack22 (5. März 2012)

Cool ich glaub ich werd mich auch mal reg. Bin dann mal gedpannt wann das gute ding kommt.


----------



## cycosaw (10. Mai 2012)

Mahlzeit,
hat wer schon den Raspberry Pi?
Ich habe mich gestern hier reg. RS-Online.de  für die Interesse an der Raspberry Pi, mal schauen wann die sich melden.


----------



## cycosaw (30. Juni 2012)

Ich hab soebend mir das Modell B gekauft plus Case und Netzteil (Stromversorgung)
Bezahlt habe ich per Paypal 52€
In 12Wochen sollte es hier sein 
Bin mal gespannt.


----------



## Gast20140625 (30. Juni 2012)

Hab meinen seit vorgestern. 
Groß Multitasking ist halt nicht, aber man hat 0dB und einen Verbrauch von 3,5W. Ist einfach ein cooles Teil. 

Übertakten kann man ihn übrigens auch. Ich werd's zwar nicht ausprobieren aber es sollen bis zu 1000 MHz Chiptakt möglich sein.


----------



## cycosaw (30. Juni 2012)

Ah, und was für ein System hast du drauf?
Multitasking ist soll es nicht sein, aber so ein kleiner homeserver find es ich schon schick


----------



## Memphys (1. Juli 2012)

Werd mir auch son Ding bestellen, als Downloadserver - wenns mal wieder länger dauert, dank 2000er Holzleitung... dafür muss nicht der Quadcore mit Thermi laufen


----------



## cycosaw (2. Juli 2012)

Memphys schrieb:


> Werd mir auch son Ding bestellen, als Downloadserver - wenns mal wieder länger dauert, dank 2000er Holzleitung... dafür muss nicht der Quadcore mit Thermi laufen


 Das stimmt, wenn ich mir manche Games ansehe die man Digital downloaden kann, kann man so ein 3,5W computer ruhig laufen lassen


----------



## LED (4. Juli 2012)

Ich hatte auch erst einen "reserviert", dann doch nicht gekauft. Ich würde mich doch zu eingeschränkt fühlen. Einen mediaplayer habe ich schon (WD TV) und mein Samsung NC20 Netbook brauch auch nicht viel Strom und ist doch wesentlich flexibler. 40€ sind ein sehr guter Preis, waren es mir dann aber doch nicht wert.

Zumal ich ca. 1-2 2,5" USB Platten dranhängen würde und es dann mit guten 5V Netzteilen welche genug Strom liefern schlecht aussieht


----------



## Deathman (7. Juli 2012)

Habe eine B-Version und find den kleinen einfach nur niedlich.
Linux Debian 7 Wheezy funzt einfach nur Klasse (RaspberryCenter.de | Die Raspberry Pi Community)
Leider gibt es kein TS3-Server für ARM CPU´s.
Werde mal Q3 noch probieren.
Das XBMC-Projekt für den PI wurde leider per
DDOS Attacke gestört, schade eine Frühe Version
war beim gebrauchtkauf dabei, hätte gern die Release3
gern ausprobiert.


----------

